

Decompiling Clojure I - guilespi
http://blog.guillermowinkler.com/blog/2014/04/13/decompiling-clojure-i/

======
Uehreka
This post is awesome, I've been wondering for a while how clojure's
relationship with the JVM/Java actually worked, this article provided a lot of
really good insights. Thanks!

~~~
billrobertson42
Try running your repl with the -verbose:class flag, and you'll see it in
action.

------
film42
Fantastic post! I look forward to more soon!

